# Is MagicJack Still Useful?



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

I think, before I even joined this forum, that I looked it up for a recommendation on using MagicJack several years ago! Based on what I read, I dutifully went out & bought one at WalMart and it actually saved our bacon when nothing else worked to communicate back & forth with the US. One of the things I remember from living in Mexico back in the late 70s was how EXPENSIVE phone calls could be. I was reminded in the 80s when I consistently ran up phone bills of $600 a month while courting my wife!!

Now with the advent of so many other devices & means of communication... let's list some: email, Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp, Snap Chat, Face Chat, cell phones, texting, (and probably many more I'm not even aware of)... What do you find most useful, economical & dependable for communicating with friends & loved ones from there in Mexico? :gossip:

I still have my MagicJack - in fact I upgraded to a MagicJack Plus... but I haven't had occasion to even pull it out to use it the last couple of times we've been there. hone:


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

I had MJ for years but when I got down here I found that service and help was next to useless. The prices went up and the service when down. I currently have 4 MJ two of which I purchased and two that were replacements that didn't work.

I'm using Ooma now. $4 per month and great service. The connection is good and it resets itself after all our power blackouts and "off/n/on's"


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Ooma*



pappabeemx said:


> I'm using Ooma now. $4 per month and great service. The connection is good and it resets itself after all our power blackouts and "off/n/on's"


Thanks, PBMx!!

One thing I liked about MJ was that I had a(nother) phone number that anyone can call from here in the US as a local or "short-distance" (not international) call that would be received by email & recorded on my computer, accessible through iTunes. Pretty convenient, especially when I'm not available to take the call right away.

Does Ooma have a similar operation & function? I had an IT friend of mine who recommended it for home use, here in the US, several years ago when Ooma was still quite new - it hadn't even appeared in commercials on TV yet. He recommended it because it used the internet (VOIP?) to communicate & route calls, therefore costing less than traditional phone service.

Final question(s) about Ooma: How easy is it to set up and how portable is it for moving from place to place? Again, thanks for your response!!


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

OOMA doesn't have all the bells and junk the MJ has but that just makes it easier to use. It will not send text messages to your cell for messages missed nor will it notify you if you had a missed call at the time of the call. It will allow your caller to leave a message. It is very easy to install, none of that web page junk that MJ wants you to do.

I don't know how easy it is to move from one location to another, I've never needed to do that. 

All I can tell you is that I'm very happy with it and wouldn't go back to MJ if they paid me.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

pappabeemx said:


> It is very easy to install, none of that web page junk that MJ wants you to do.
> 
> I don't know how easy it is to move from one location to another, I've never needed to do that.


Hmmm... does it require a phone line to hook up to an ISP, or does it work on wi-fi?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*other devices?*



Howler said:


> Now with the advent of so many other devices & means of communication... let's list some: email, Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp, Snap Chat, Face Chat, cell phones, texting, (and probably many more I'm not even aware of)... What do you find most useful, economical & dependable for communicating with friends & loved ones from there in Mexico? :gossip:


I've gotten some good feedback about Ooma, but I'm still wondering what else is popular with the rest of you on the forum. Otherwise, am I to assume that rates have become so inexpensive (and service so good) that landline & cellular phones are just fine...? hone:


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

OOMA does need a phone line and you can call in and dial out on it. My line has a 512 AC and that's Texas. My wife talks to her sister and daughter almost every night for a few hours and I've never had any additional costs.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Still Wondering...? (Need more input)*



Howler said:


> Now with the advent of so many other devices & means of communication... let's list some: email, Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp, Snap Chat, Face Chat, cell phones, texting, (and probably many more I'm not even aware of)... What do you find most useful, economical & dependable for communicating with friends & loved ones from there in Mexico? :gossip:


Again, I'm still interested in what other means the rest of you use or find ideal for communications...?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

In terms of you calling to the States, many very affordable cell phone plans in Mexico now include unlimited calling throughout Mexico, the US and Canada (even includes roaming, so when you are in the US or Canada you can still use it for free). My husband's plan is $199/month (pesos), and includes 2GB data. The only disadvantage is that it is long distance for those in the US to call you. How we deal with this is WhatsApp. When my husband is in Mexico and I'm in Canada, if I need to reach him I send him a WhatsApp message, then he calls me back for free.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Regarding MagicJack, I have an old one I still sometimes carry around when I travel internationally, but I honestly can't remember the last time I used it. WhatsApp also allows for phone calls between two phones which have the app (free within the limits of your data plan or if you are using WiFi).

MagicJack also has a free app for smart phones, which I used and it was OK. I'm pretty sure you can link it to your current MagicJack phone number, then as long as you have WiFi or data, people can dial your MagicJack US number and reach your smartphone in Mexico.


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

Before you get all this different information I would suggest that you list the services 
1--that you must have, 
2--the ones that you should have, 
3--the ones that you'd like and 
4--the ones that you can live without. 

The go on the internet and see what companies offer the ones that at least 1 and 2.
Then go from there. Don't forget Skype and Vonage, plus all the ATT services.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I keep it as an emergency / backup phone just in case something happens to my iPhone, cheap enough insurance .............


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We had Vonage for about 6 years or so - at least that is what the girl mentioned when I canceled earlier this week. I recently purchased a MagicJack from Amazon US - $35 USD plus $3 shipping and I received it in about 4 days. That price includes a year's free service. Works great. 

(We also have a Telmex landline and an IUsaCell/ATT cell).


----------

